# New person here! *



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello, just dipping my toes in the water. Such bravery!


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Love your flumps picture - I really loved it and Mr Ben.  I have have just posted for the first time today too!


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

galaxy girl said:


> Love your flumps picture - I really loved it and Mr Ben. I have have just posted for the first time today too!


#
Aw, thanks, Pootle is a bit of a hero for me! Makes me show my age, too! 
Nice to know I'm (clearly) not the only new one. How you finding it?


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hiya, 

Welcome to FF. Loving the Flumps pic, I used to love them!!  What were the rest of them called? 

Don't worry about being new on here. I haven't been here too long either. A moderator will be along and answer any questions in the meantime. 

Weeza


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm finding it really useful both to gather info for questions to ask my clinic and for support after our cycle ended in a Freeze all yesterday due to risk of OHS. What about you?


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

weeza82 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Welcome to FF. Loving the Flumps pic, I used to love them!!  What were the rest of them called?
> 
> ...


The little Flumps were Pootle, Perkin and Posy (and yes, I DO need to get out more!)

Thanks, in my time browsing I've read loads of bits and my head's spinning a bit


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

galaxy girl said:


> I'm finding it really useful both to gather info for questions to ask my clinic and for support after our cycle ended in a Freeze all yesterday due to risk of OHS. What about you?


I suppose I'm here really just for support, I've started having blood tests to check my hormone levels, 18 months+ of trying with DP and no joy. Also have endometriosis and it's all been a bit of a shock. I feel really ignorant about all the abbreviations now! I assume things aren't too great at the mo for you?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Imple - you'll soon get the hang of hings on here hun and you will certainly find the great support you're looking for! A moderator will be along soon to point you in the right direction.

Kay xxx


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Spaykay said:


> Imple - you'll soon get the hang of hings on here hun and you will certainly find the great support you're looking for! A moderator will be along soon to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Kay xxx


Thanks, really nice of you to reply...isn't everyone so lovely? Making me feel more cheered-up already!
x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I know where you're at Imple. DH and I have been TTC (tryin to conceive) for 2 years in April. Have to admit to being an ostrich and sticking my head in the sand over the whole thing. I didn't go to the GP till Aug 07 and now we are in the process of getting all the tests done. Some days I feel a bit of a fraud being here, cos of all the stories you see, but it has been a big help. Everyone has been at this point before and are happy to answer any questions. I just hope I am able to do the same for someone else someday


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

We were hit hard yesterday as we were all geared up for ET tomorrow. Am coming round a bit today . 

All the test's come as a shock don't they? I found it easier when we actually started treatment. For the first 2 years of trying we were told the infertility was unexplained - which I found really hard to handle as I wanted to find something wrong and fix it! 

Hope all your test's go well

Galaxy girl


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

weeza82 - why would you feel a fraud hun. We're at different stages of treatment on here and we're all here to help each other. Please don't feel a fraud coz you most certainly aren't   I know how painful this journey can be and how much the support on here helps get you through!

Kay xxx


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

weeza82 said:


> I know where you're at Imple. DH and I have been TTC (tryin to conceive) for 2 years in April. Have to admit to being an ostrich and sticking my head in the sand over the whole thing. I didn't go to the GP till Aug 07 and now we are in the process of getting all the tests done. Some days I feel a bit of a fraud being here, cos of all the stories you see, but it has been a big help. Everyone has been at this point before and are happy to answer any questions. I just hope I am able to do the same for someone else someday


Thanks for that, nice to know it's not just me feeling fraudulent! Reading what some people have been through has been really humbling (not in a bad way). And you're helping already, because you've made me feel a bit better!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Imple - the same goes to you. Noone who needs support is a fraud as we all feel the hurt and pain no matter how strong or long we've been feeling it!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

galaxy girl said:


> We were hit hard yesterday as we were all geared up for ET tomorrow. Am coming round a bit today .
> 
> All the test's come as a shock don't they? I found it easier when we actually started treatment. For the first 2 years of trying we were told the infertility was unexplained - which I found really hard to handle as I wanted to find something wrong and fix it!
> 
> ...


Sorry if I seem a bit insensitive, but what's ET? Gah, the joys of being new! I'm sorry it's not gone as you wanted it to, it's all a bit crappy!
Yeah, I think the biggest shock was (daftly) seeing it written down on paper. I'd had a feeling for a LONG time but it wasn't until it was said out loud that I let myself listen to it. 
Thanks, week on Friday for my Progesterone one...


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

ET is Embryo Transfer hun. Dizzi has written a list of abbreviations somewhere on the introducton page to help you get started!

Kay xxx


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Spaykay said:


> Imple - the same goes to you. Noone who needs support is a fraud as we all feel the hurt and pain no matter how strong or long we've been feeling it!
> 
> Kay xxx


Awww, thanks. Again! God, it's so nice to be talking to people who aren't telling me to 'relax, it'll happen in time, when you least expect it'! No, it won't! Not without needing a little help. Gah!
Rant over


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0 go here hun!

Kay xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Imple and welcome to FF 

Why don't you tell us a little bit more about yourself eg how old you are, what hospital you're at, what fertility issues you have and where you are with investigations/treatment....this will help us moderators point you in the right direction for relevant boards/threads and help you navigate around the website.

Here's a couple of links to help you re abbreviations etc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi Imple and welcome to FF
> 
> Why don't you tell us a little bit more about yourself eg how old you are, what hospital you're at, what fertility issues you have and where you are with investigations/treatment....this will help us moderators point you in the right direction for relevant boards/threads and help you navigate around the website.
> 
> ...


Hello (and ta Kay for posting the link...not sure how I missed that post on this board, but there we are!)
Oooh, I feel like I'm on Blind Date! I'm 32, have endometriosis and following a stay in hospital (Stafford General) last May (taken in after nasty pains in pelvic area) am finally having IF investigated. DP has 2 boys from previous relationship so that worries me from an IVF point of view (but I'm a bit ahead of myself there!) Lap/dye last September came back ok, just starting out, confused, afraid, feeling a bit alone and isolated, and that's me.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd date ya!   Nah, seriously hun, good luck with everything, you'll be amazed by how much support you get on here! It's been my life line!

Kay xxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Imple, you got it right, I feel very humbled by the stories here.


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Spaykay said:


> I'd date ya!  Nah, seriously hun, good luck with everything, you'll be amazed by how much support you get on here! It's been my life line!
> 
> Kay xxx


Lol, ta chick! 
Thanks, I can feel many more rants from me in the coming weeks/months/years!


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Imple 
just wanted to say hello and welcome to ff its a great place to let of steam and talk to like minded people get the emotional support you need and make some great friends. 
                                                     wouldbegreat


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Lainey2 said:


> Hi Imple
> just wanted to say hello and welcome to ff its a great place to let of steam and talk to like minded people get the emotional support you need and make some great friends.
> Lainey2


Thank you for the welcome, I can feel the support over the waves of the Web already, making me much happier! Lots of really lovely people on here too


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Sorry to hear you've been diagnosed with endo and can totally empathise with you, having had diagnosed endo for 20 years now 

There is a sub-board (under Starting out & diagnosis board) for ladies who are ttc (trying to conceive) with endometriosis...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

When you mention that you had lap/dye in September and it came back ok, do you mean that no endo was found ? There is a window of around 6-9mths (sometimes up to a year) where chances of conceiving are improved. I conceived 7mths after one of my lap/dye/hysteroscopy although sadly early mc....I also conceived immediately following a hysteroscopy but again, another early mc 
Although mine isn't a completely positive story, it does show that a lap/dye and/or hysteroscopy can help improve chances (I do have other problems, aside from endo, effecting my fertility though).

How long have you actually been ttc ? Where are you having treatment ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Imple, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Glad you have finally found us. I know you will get loads of support on your journey from everyone here.

I see you have already been left quite a few links to look through so I won't coinfuddle you by leavig too many more but, I will point you in the direction of a few:

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. We use this time to do "Chat School" and will show you all the fab features of our chat rooms and just how suportive live chat can be.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

I hope you have found your way to the link to the abbreviations and new member FAQ, but if you do need to know what anythign means or what the jargon is all about, please do post on here and someone will be happy to anwer you.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you ladies for replying, it means a lot to know I've got somewhere I can come to for support, words of encouragement or just to rant! Have found my way over to the endo board, hopefully I can find a few more answers (although I guess my consultant is the one who needs to answer them?)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Imple and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I too have suffered from endometriosis and at times can be painful but there is treatment such as a lap and dye that will laser the endo away. I wish you loads of luck with your journey.

Kate xx​


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Imple ..Welcome, You will get lots of fab support on here and lots of   and   and   to keep you going. 

Cat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Imple.

I have endo too  .

Hope you're managing to find your way round

Emma x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Imple, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   I used to love the Flumps too - thanks for the blast from the past   (And yes, I'm showing my age too!!)

Good luck with your tests and subsequent treatment, I hope it's a success  

Let us know how you get on!

Loubie xx


----------

